# Sloppy shifter



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok so i have a 5spd w/ about 195000 mi. and just had the trany rebuilt. (if i have any more probs. im getting a 01 trany)

After i got it back the stick was a little sloppy. (was before hoped while tinkering he would tighting any thing that was loose) 

In any gear you can push the stick about 1-2 in to the left and it springs back.
Its also tricky to find third (once i get it in gear i let the clutch out just a little just to be shure its 3rd and not 1st when going 80) and now about 2000 mi later its harder to get into 3rd.
Also i hear a little noise from the shifter if im coasting for more than a few min but it stops if i jiggle it. any thoughts?


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

bump..

any ideas? do you all trhink its the shift lever or siomething in the trans.?


----------

